#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Έλεγχος ποιότητας κατασκευής έργου σκυροδέματος

## Xάρης

α) Πώς ορίζεται και 
β) πώς βαθμολογείται 
η ποιότητα κατασκευής ενός έργου σκυροδέματος;

Υπάρχει κάποια κλίμακα π.χ. από το 1 έως το 5 της μορφής 
1 = κάκιστη
2 = κακή
3 = ικανοποιητική
4 = καλή
5 = άριστη

Μήπως το ποιοτικό το ορίζει το κράτος *μέσω της νομοθεσίας* του που *ορίζει τα ελάχιστα όρια*, άρα ορίζει και το "3=ικανοποιητική" της παραπάνω κλίμακας;

Είναι δυνατόν έργο στο οποίο δεν τηρούνται όλες οι ελάχιστες από τον νόμο προδιαγραφές, π.χ. η λήψη δοκιμίων να χαρακτηρίζεται "ικανοποιητικής" ποιότητας κατασκευής όσον αφορά τον φέροντα οργανισμό εξ οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος; (Το συνάντησα σε πραγματογνωμοσύνη συναδέλφου)

Είναι δυνατόν η ποιότητα κατασκευής φέροντα οργανισμού να κριθεί μακροσκοπικά και οπτικά, όταν μάλιστα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί και τα σοβατίσματα;

Ακόμα όμως και να ήταν εμφανείς οι επιφάνειες από σκυρόδεμα, θεωρώ ότι αν δούμε εκτεταμένες "φωλιές", συνήθως στις βάσεις στύλων (κακή συμπύκνωση) ή/και εμφανείς οπλισμούς (ανύπαρκτοι αποστατήρες) είναι αποδείξεις κακής ποιότητας κατασκευής. 
Αν δεν δούμε τίποτα από τα παραπάνω, δεν έχουμε απόδειξη της καλής ποιότητας κατασκευής παρά μόνο ένδειξη.
Τι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε, να πάρουμε καρώτα και να κάνουμε ελέγχους με ανιχνευτές οπλισμού;
Μήπως είναι υπερβολικά όλα αυτά;

----------


## marsellos

Η ποιοτητα δεν οριζεται, η ποιοτητα ΜΕΤΡΑΤΑΙ μονο, με συγκεκριμμενες, τυποποιημενες Προτυπες μεθοδους ελεγχου (Standard test methods), συμφωνα με τους Κανονιμους ( ΚΤΣ, ΚΤΧ, ΕΚΩΣ, ΝΕΑΚ, ΚΑΝΕΠΕ κλπ)

Ειδικα στο σκυροδεμα υπαρχει ο ΚΤΣ-97 και ερχεται ο ΚΤΣ -2013, οποιος θα στηριζεται στο Ενοποιημενο κειμενο ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 206-1, το Ευρωπαικο Προτυπο για Σκυροδεμα, που εγκριθηκε απο τον ΕΛΟΤ, στις 24.2.2011.

Στον ΚΤΣ-97, προβλεπονται ληψεις "συμβατικων" δοκιμιων,συντηρηση και θραυση στις 28 ημερες σε Διαπιστευμενο / Αναγνωρισμενο εποπτευομενο απο το Δημοσιο Εργαστηριο, και εκδιδεται το πιστοποιητικο αντοχης που πρεπει να συνοδευει τους τιτλους κυριοτητος του διαμερισματος ( 15.16/ΚΤΣ-97), αντιγραφο των οποιων πρεπει να διδονται στον Επιβλεποντα Μηχανικο.

Προφανως ειναι αδιανοητο να παραλαμβανεται εργο με φεροντα οργανισμο απο οπλισμενο σκυροδεμα ,χωρις να εχει γινει η ληψη συμβατικων δοκιμιων , συμφωνα με τις ΣΚ-303, ΣΚ-304, του ΚΕΔΕ/ΓΓΔΕ.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά και διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος:
θεωρούμε ότι είτε *α) υπάρχει ποιότητα*, είτε β) *δεν υπάρχει**ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις* και βαθμολόγηση της ποιότητας, όπως π.χ. ανέφερα παραπάνω με 1-5 και τους αντίστοιχους χαρακτηρισμούς, *δεν υφίστανται*ποιότητα υπάρχει, όταν *συμμορφωνόμαστε προς τους κανονισμούς* οι οποίοι προβλέπουν διάφορες πρότυπες μεθόδους ελέγχου
Συνεπώς, ο χαρακτηρισμός από πραγματογνώμονα της ποιότητας φέροντος οργανισμού ως "ικανοποιητικής" είναι άστοχος. Έπρεπε να πει είτε ότι ο φέρων οργανισμός είναι ποιοτικός και τηρεί τις προδιαγραφές των κανονισμών, είτε ότι δεν είναι ποιοτικός.
Είναι δε λανθασμένος καθότι δεν έχουν ληφθεί δοκίμια, άρα δεν έχουν τηρηθεί οι προδιαγραφές των κανονισμών και εν προκειμένω του ΚΤΣ '97. 
*Το έργο δεν πρέπει να παραληφθεί!*

----------


## marsellos

Υπαρχει μονο η εκφραση "_εχει γινει πληρης τηρηση των Προδιαγραφων της Συμβασεως η του Εργου_" . 

Η λεξη ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ειναι μονο μια περιγραφικη εκφραση που αν δεν συνδεθει με μετρησεις και συμμορφωση/αποδοχη - η απορριψη, δεν λεει απο μονη της τιποτα.

Χωρις ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΑ δοκιμια δεν μπορει να γινει αποδοχη μιας παρτιδος σκυροδεματος. 

Καρωτα (πυρηνες) παιρνεις μονο αν εχεις παρει προηγουμενως συμβατικα δοκιμια. 

Η Εγκυκλιος Ε7 ,δεν αφορα προσφατο σκυροδεμα στο οποιο δεν εχουν πραγματοποιηθει οι ελεγχοι συμμορφωσης του ΚΤΣ-97. Αυτό στην *ΝΕΑ* αναθεωρηση του ΚΤΣ-2013 Η ΚΤΣ-2014(?) , πιθανως να αλλαξει και να εφαρμοσουμε το ΕΝ 13791  της  TC/104/CEN.

----------

Xάρης

----------

